# Pizza Wheels from epson Artisan 1430 make me crazy



## carol1980 (May 14, 2017)

Hello I am trying to find a solution for the problem I have with my Epson Artisan 1430 working with a CISS for sublimation

I have Inkxpro Sublimation Inks and also i live in a very humid place, almost 85% of humidity and very hot, sea level, aka Panamá 

The prints at first came out with the famous Pizza Wheels, and with a lot of settings I could solve, but suddenly the problem happend again whitout making any change on setting, maybe just the weather...

So my prints wont came out fine, and I'm trying to figure it out how to solve the issue. (The wheel stars marks all the paper even if I clean it before and after every print).

I try a lot of things, I remove the wheels but the problem went worse, so I put the wheels again. Try with the option of thicker paper ON, High speed On and Off (Think this one is better), Try the cleannig head, to prime the inks, try the blower when printting, try to heat the paper after printting

And the only thing I'm almost sure is the inks doesn't dry enough before the paper passes through the wheels to avoid the wheels getting inked.

I dont want to change the inks yet, but is the last resource. 

So please if you can help me with your advise or tell me a better paper to print that kind of inks, or another sugestion. Or if you think maybe the weather is the cause of my problems and what can i do for that. Every comment are welcome.

Thanks Thanks


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Invest in a dehumidifier, to start with. Then turn Off high speed printing, if needed.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

carol1980 said:


> Hello I am trying to find a solution for the problem I have with my Epson Artisan 1430 working with a CISS for sublimation
> 
> I have Inkxpro Sublimation Inks and also i live in a very humid place, almost 85% of humidity and very hot, sea level, aka Panamá
> 
> ...


The thicker paper option is a no no, it will lay down more ink which is contributing to your problem. Try using Plain paper/inkjet paper. Thicker papers are able to absorb more ink, and the printer is happy to allow that if you set that way.

You do want to to slow the printer, turn off high speed printing and if you print at a higher quality (higher resolution) then that will also slow down the paper printing.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

What exactly is the proper paper setting for the epson 1430?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mfatty500 said:


> What exactly is the proper paper setting for the epson 1430?


Generally speaking It will depend on the setting that was used to create the profile.

I only use Premium Presentation Matte Paper or the Plain paper/inkjet paper settings. 

Premium Presentation Matte Paper will definitely lay down more ink though. So if you are having a pizza wheel problem it might not be usable.


----------



## Chris109 (Aug 3, 2015)

What is the 'pizza wheel'?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Chris109 said:


> What is the 'pizza wheel'?


There are rollers that grab the paper as it passes thru the printer. If there is any ink on the rollers, from the ink on the paper that didn't dry yet, it will show the ink marks on the paper.


----------



## beerrubio (Dec 20, 2016)

Tropics here as well. 

I run 2 dehumidifiers when I am printing. I like he humidity to be around 35%. You don't have to worry about inks drying out and clogging print heads if you are printing regularly,


----------



## Croc Cut (May 28, 2017)

Hi I use ANNE sublimation paper and have been for around 5 years I tried at least 6 different brands of sub paper this is the best.I am in Australia so try ALIBABA
John


----------

